# reclone clones



## grass hopper (Apr 13, 2016)

i cloned for the very first time when my plants were in 3rd or 4th week of veg, just before flip. i took about 60 branches and 40 made it in rapid rooters. i then put them in solo cups and just watered. they got too tall too fast. because of the cool temps in basement, my flower period is 12 weeks. because the tallest clones were 22 inches or so, last week i started topping 6 to 8 inches off. the new tops were kinda funky. i talked to a friend who said he had done the same thing before and when they finally got to the flower tent he very much regretted all the topping. low yields. because i am still a month away from the flower tent being available, i recloned the clones. what would be the correct thing to do when u have 9 to 12 weeks of veg time for your clones??? what do growers do?? THANKS!


----------



## Grower13 (Apr 13, 2016)

40 is a whole bunch of clones.........I throw away more plants than I flower by far......... once they get up to a certain size I get new clones rooted then ax'em....... happens a lot when your keeping 8 different strains going........ it may be a year or more before I need to flower a certain strain again......... I want as perfect a plant as I can get to put into flower.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 14, 2016)

Good post G13 ^^^^ I hope i can do as well as you do.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Apr 14, 2016)

What strains are you running that require a 12 week flower time? If you top plants and throw them in to flower without any recoup time you will reduce your yields. If you give the topped plant a week before throwing it in to flower you will increase your yields.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Hushpuppy (Apr 14, 2016)

GH: for future reference, I will top clones and fim them then cut them back. One thing I discovered is that with most plants that I have grown, you can nearly cut them back to nothing as long as one leaf is there and you keep feeding it regular, it will come back out.

I have also found the issue of lower yield with "over-trained" plants. I believe the key is to cut out half of the branches within the canopy and remove everything under the plant. This will concentrate the growth and flower hormones into the set number of branches and bud sites.

I can't say that you can do this with any plant, but I have had these 2 Goji females(middle and right) in these same solo cups for 12 weeks now. I keep the lights on them good, and I keep them well fed/watered but my feeding solution is only about 550ppm but with a little extra calmag as they are in coco coir. I also have cut these plants back multiple times.
The smaller plant on the left is Pineapple chunk and it is in its 8th week. I have to hold these kids out for another 9-10 weeks. 

View attachment GojiPC4-13.jpg


----------



## vostok (Apr 15, 2016)

grass hopper said:


> ..........what would be the correct thing to do when u have 9 to 12 weeks of veg time for your clones??? what do growers do?? THANKS!



I think its vital that growers understand the effect kelvin has on plants,

a grow room with only Metal Halide lights, or cool whites in the 6500k zone will entice the plants to be squat small and short,

 light in the 2400 kelvin range will make them grow tall and stretched, what I suspect you have.

return your clones to an extended veg time under a 6500k light, and in future veg under both 2700k and 6500k a 50/50 of each color 

in time you will note it makes a dramatic difference 

good luck


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 16, 2016)

vostok said:


> I think its vital that growers understand the effect kelvin has on plants,
> 
> a grow room with only Metal Halide lights, or cool whites in the 6500k zone will entice the plants to be squat small and short,
> 
> ...


 
i have always started from seed to 3 weeks old under t5s, (6400k). they DO grow thick and tight, VERY healthy.then usually 1 or 2 more weeks in veg with m. halides (600w, 72000 lumen), get too very tall ,real quick. then flip to hps 600w, 95000 lumen.


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 16, 2016)

AluminumMonster said:


> What strains are you running that require a 12 week flower time? If you top plants and throw them in to flower without any recoup time you will reduce your yields. If you give the topped plant a week before throwing it in to flower you will increase your yields.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


 
my basement is cold. 60 degree range. my last grow, (flower), took 12 weeks and APPEARED like it coulda gone even 1 or 2 weeks longer. when i asked on this site, someone informed me it was because of the cold temps. my girls were slower to mature. store owner agreed. also have mostly sativas. alota CHOCOLOPES). i'm 8 1/2 weeks into flower now and trics say NEED more time. same reasons.. i recloned about a week ago. they will be under t5s for 3 more weeks, tent ready....

what was happening pup, where i had cutoff 4 to 6 inches, the new, single top was off angled or not as healthy looking as it had been. i've cutoff a couple feet at a time outdoors and they always comeback strong. when i pinch indoors i avg. (3) healthy tops per pinch. i had not topped indoors and they did not look right after. the other grower, near me said gonna get low yields.


----------



## mrcane (Apr 16, 2016)

Interesting....Nice post.....Thanks


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 17, 2016)

grasshopper thanks for this thread. I once topped a master kush so much that it had a million tiny tops that didn't amount to anything. I was trying to keep her short. I have never grown it again. I think i over did the topping.


----------



## vostok (Apr 17, 2016)

lolol... I hate growing Sativa's but love smoking them ....lol


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 17, 2016)

chocolope finishes more like a very tall indica. impressive but out grows all others around it. not so good. do love a somewhat even canopy. hard to do with 4 or more strains starting together. thanks cane, rose.


----------



## Rosebud (Apr 18, 2016)

:bump:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Apr 18, 2016)

vostok said:


> lolol... I hate growing Sativa's but love smoking them ....lol



Vostok, have you tried Satori?  One of the things I love about her is that she does not grow like a sativa, but smokes like one.


----------



## grass hopper (Apr 19, 2016)

is a chocolope about 2 1/2 weeks from chop..   thg, i grew a half dozen satoris from seed to harvest.   Beauties..  stolen during trim stage. never got a pinner out of it.   gotta try again sometime. 

View attachment 094.jpg


----------



## lbezphil2005 (May 13, 2016)

Yea buddy, that looks just like my baby I grew in 2013, how's she smelling?!?  I need to get a couple seeds and get her going again, one of my top 3 all time favorites, great producer, long lasting beautiful high.  One of DNA's best ever!!

Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


----------



## umbra (May 13, 2016)

grass hopper said:


> i cloned for the very first time when my plants were in 3rd or 4th week of veg, just before flip. i took about 60 branches and 40 made it in rapid rooters. i then put them in solo cups and just watered. they got too tall too fast. because of the cool temps in basement, my flower period is 12 weeks. because the tallest clones were 22 inches or so, last week i started topping 6 to 8 inches off. the new tops were kinda funky. i talked to a friend who said he had done the same thing before and when they finally got to the flower tent he very much regretted all the topping. low yields. because i am still a month away from the flower tent being available, i recloned the clones. what would be the correct thing to do when u have 9 to 12 weeks of veg time for your clones??? what do growers do?? THANKS!



I don't even know where to start with this post...Cool temperatures Do Not cause stretching. I top clones all the time and it does not cause the plant to produce small flowers. I top them and transplant them into bigger pots. The secret is to take clones 4 weeks from finish. Instead of flowering all the clones, keep a couple or so in veg and 4 or 5 weeks from finish, take clones from the plants that are still in veg. That's how the pro's do it.


----------



## grass hopper (May 17, 2016)

lbezphil2005 said:


> Yea buddy, that looks just like my baby I grew in 2013, how's she smelling?!? I need to get a couple seeds and get her going again, one of my top 3 all time favorites, great producer, long lasting beautiful high. One of DNA's best ever!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G928V using Tapatalk


 
yea phil, good stink. everyone loves chocolope smoke. a consistant big yielder and the fastest trim time to date. fast veg. slow flower. loved by all..:48:

umbra, makes perfect sense. nev er held a couple mothers year round. shoulda realized. THANKS!!

umbra, cold not causing stretching but was told cold temps induce slower maturity.


----------



## Bleek187 (May 17, 2016)

As long as the mother is sexed you can veg your clones as short or long as you want. Time it out. At one point I was taking my clones 2 weeks before my harvest date. I'd give them one week to root, one week to veg, then throw them into flower. It's all up to you and how big you what them to get.


----------



## grass hopper (May 17, 2016)

Bleek187 said:


> As long as the mother is sexed you can veg your clones as short or long as you want. Time it out. At one point I was taking my clones 2 weeks before my harvest date. I'd give them one week to root, one week to veg, then throw them into flower. It's all up to you and how big you what them to get.


 
i like 4 footers. 5 with pot included. never tried that short a veg time. if i was, i would think a 3 gal. pot would be more than enough. bleek, steer me to some of ur pics with 2 weeks veg time. got any?? thanks


----------



## wordwar-ingreenink (May 26, 2016)

Right on. Nice grow. Been gone awhile figured I'd poke around went to yours first on purpose. Never disappointed.


----------



## blondlebanese (Jun 11, 2016)

this question is a little off subject yet still on subject.   do clones that have been monster cropped stop growing taller when topped?


----------

